# Water Filter



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

Just after everyone's thoughts on how often you should change the filter on your machine.

I've had mine coming up to 3 months now, apart from the fist week of use I have been using Tesco's Ashbeck water in the machine, should I now be looking at a filter change and a descale or leave it until the machine tells me to, I have the barista Touch.

I've just taken a look at filters and there £10 each if you buy then in a pack of 2 from amazon ?


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

I was going to do mine after 3 months regardless, however changed to the osmio shortly after using it so wont bother with the filter change - not sure about descaling though. I run the clean cycle once a week with just the blank disk, and every 2 weeks with some puly caff


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

truegrace said:


> I was going to do mine after 3 months regardless, however changed to the osmio shortly after using it so wont bother with the filter change - not sure about descaling though. I run the clean cycle once a week with just the blank disk, and every 2 weeks with some puly caff


 I do the cleaning cycle once a week, its more the filter and descale I'm unsure was what to do, I've read different things on descale, some say it can create problems.


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

Dalerst said:


> I do the cleaning cycle once a week, its more the filter and descale I'm unsure was what to do, I've read different things on descale, some say it can create problems.


 I've read that as well, certainly wouldn't descale unless I thought I needed to, especially running your machine off bottled water with the filter.

I guess the filter depends on how much it is actually filtering out with the bottled.

I would of changed mine every 3 months if I hadn't got the osmio just to be safe, and is partially how I warrented the osmio in my head (and to the wife!)


----------



## puffin1 (Jun 30, 2019)

@Dalerstdid you not have a leaflet in your machine offering free water filters for a year? I bought my machine about 10 months ago and did, a friend bought one Novermber and didn't. They did however email sage asking about it and they honoured it and they now send out a filter every 3 months the same as I get. Might be worth a cheeky email.


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

puffin1 said:


> @Dalerstdid you not have a leaflet in your machine offering free water filters for a year? I bought my machine about 10 months ago and did, a friend bought one Novermber and didn't. They did however email sage asking about it and they honoured it and they now send out a filter every 3 months the same as I get. Might be worth a cheeky email.


 No I didn't, email to sage is going in now.

I've just ordered 2 from amazon.


----------



## puffin1 (Jun 30, 2019)

Fingers crossed they'll come up with the goods. I think they were fed up of people not changing filters and then complaining the machine wasn't working properly so it was cheaper to send out free filters than send a engineer.


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

puffin1 said:


> Fingers crossed they'll come up with the goods. I think they were fed up of people not changing filters and then complaining the machine wasn't working properly so it was cheaper to send out free filters than send a engineer.


 Just had my reply from Sage, they are sending me all 3 filters out together, will receive in the next 5-8 working days, Bonus saves me £30.

it turned out I had the leaflet in my Box.


----------



## Kannan (Mar 28, 2020)

truegrace said:


> I've read that as well, certainly wouldn't descale unless I thought I needed to, especially running your machine off bottled water with the filter.
> 
> I guess the filter depends on how much it is actually filtering out with the bottled.
> 
> I would of changed mine every 3 months if I hadn't got the osmio just to be safe, and is partially how I warrented the osmio in my head (and to the wife!)


 In my mind it's probably a good idea to change the filter once every 6 months or so at least just because of any bacteria build up... and yeah descale from what I've read is just bad for the machine so better to use water that won't scale up your machine - I switched from London tap to Evian to Osmio Zero (6 months, 3 1/2 years and 12 months respectively) and after the first descale (4 years ago) have very little scale on the machine and it's been incredibly reliable (Sage Oracle)... only now showing a few signs of seal and pump wear which i think is pretty good going after being used every day often more than a few times for 5 years...


----------



## Wisey (May 17, 2020)

truegrace said:


> I was going to do mine after 3 months regardless, however changed to the osmio shortly after using it so wont bother with the filter change - not sure about descaling though. I run the clean cycle once a week with just the blank disk, and every 2 weeks with some puly caff


 Was it really necessary to spend £300 on a water filter?


----------



## Adam.f (Apr 9, 2020)

Wisey said:


> Was it really necessary to spend £300 on a water filter?


 prevention is better than cure and with expensive machines it shows that it is worth it.


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

Wisey said:


> Was it really necessary to spend £300 on a water filter?


 I think its worth it - our tap water is rubbish so good for drinking as well (and certainly wouldnt put the water from the tap anywhere near my machine!) and easier than having to get bottled water constantly for the sage.

The £300 probably wont be hugely different than a year on bottled water either, just paying it out in a lump sum rather than spread over the year


----------



## djam (Mar 26, 2020)

So you guys advise against a descale?

Have the DTP for a month and wondered if it should be something I do quarterly.

Water is soft here and so I've either used brita filtered water (which then went through the sage filter) or Volvic.


----------

